# Wahoo, Tuna, Dolphin How much longer



## ashcreek (Oct 4, 2007)

I have just gotten into bluewater fishing the last two years and I am curious how late into the winter everybody will fish around the Nipple, edge, 131 hole I know bottom dwellers are there year round but what about pelagics? THanks


----------



## Downtime2 (Sep 27, 2007)

Got our last blue last year the week of Thanksgiving...


----------



## Captain Woody Woods (Oct 2, 2007)

not gonna lie, i havent seen or heard of a mahi being caught in a couple of weeks now. tuna and wahoo and bills are still to be found aplenty


----------



## 401 Cay (Sep 30, 2007)

We hooked up 2 mahi a week and a half ago in scattered grass 400 ft of water.. they are sporadic though.


----------



## mudskipper (Oct 3, 2007)

i got a couple mahi last week about 20 miles out under a floating chair....hope it's a good year for tuna and wahoo


----------



## Bill Me (Oct 5, 2007)

I get the Bill Fish, Wahoo and Dolphin in the nipple and spur area (even Swords), but what about Tuna. Do people catch yellowfin or blackfin there? Trolling or chunking? I am gathering the yellowfin bite is more a rig trip and the blackfin is more reliable at the edge or the rigs. Am I wrong?


----------



## Travis Gill (Oct 6, 2007)

There's tunas at the spur they are just unpredictable


----------



## Captain Woody Woods (Oct 2, 2007)

> *Billable (10/16/2007)*I get the Bill Fish, Wahoo and Dolphin in the nipple and spur area (even Swords), but what about Tuna. Do people catch yellowfin or blackfin there? Trolling or chunking? I am gathering the yellowfin bite is more a rig trip and the blackfin is more reliable at the edge or the rigs. Am I wrong?


Tuna are definately more reliable at the rigs. Blackfin can hardly be called a tuna though, unless you're using light tackle. Plus, when you finally catch a decent yellowfin, you'll never intentionally mess with a little ol blackfin ever again.


----------



## Bill Me (Oct 5, 2007)

So on the taste scale where does the blackfin rate?


----------



## Harry Brosofsky (Oct 4, 2007)

We slayed the YFTs last Thanksgiving weekend at the rigs (me TCAT, CraigCat, and Keith's friend Jamie).

Harry


----------



## Captain Woody Woods (Oct 2, 2007)

PLENTY of yellerfin to go around once everyone else disappears into the woods for deeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeer season. just get up with the right people if your boat doesnt have the range (aka PM me)


----------



## David Ridenour (Sep 28, 2007)

> *Billable (10/17/2007)*So on the taste scale where does the blackfin rate?


Man you opened up a can there! I found blackfin as good as yellowfin eaten side by sidebutI prepared it. Some find it only good for chunking.


----------



## Zander (Oct 22, 2007)

> *Billable (10/17/2007)*So on the taste scale where does the blackfin rate?


Its no yellowfin but I have chewed on a fair number - all in the care and prep


----------



## 401 Cay (Sep 30, 2007)

Blackfin are good eating providing you eat them fresh.. like any tuna,if youovercook it, it WILL get fishy.. sear it rare or at least medium rare. Hell if bled properly and iced well most would not be able to tell the difference between the two except for the size of the steak. And I have caught many a yellowfin and there is obviouslyt no comparison as far as the fight but on spinning tackle blackfin are a blast!


----------



## gator7_5 (Oct 4, 2007)

taste wise..

YF>SKIPJACK>BF


----------



## AUBuilder (Sep 27, 2007)

> *gator7_5 (10/23/2007)*taste wise..
> 
> YF>SKIPJACK>BF


If cooked, I'd be willin to bet $'s that 90-95% of folks wouldn't know the difference. I've eaten both and cooked both and I'lleat any of them. For sashimi I tend to lean toward yellowfin but just like the grouper/catfish controversy I bet there are a few establishments that will serve blackfin sashimi and the general public goes on oblivious to the fact. Heck last time I cleaned blackfin I got kinda hungry and started snackin right there at the cleanin table. Thought it was pretty good.

JMHO.


----------

